
Tech titans Mark Zuckerberg and Sean Parker in 'drunken fight' over Spotify - jedwhite
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/breaking-news/tech-titans-mark-zuckerberg-and-sean-parker-in-drunken-fight-over-spotify/story-fn3dxity-1226167257457
======
jedwhite
Unfortunately the story focuses on the celebrity angle, but it is interesting
for one specific detail that there was a substantive disagreement over
mandatory use of Facebook accounts with Spotify that was the source of
contention.

------
smoyer
To me, this says that two people that were at one point brilliant
technologists have crossed the chasm into celebrity. Did I browse to the
People web-site by accident?

